# Seeking a Psychiatric Service Dog



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi Jeff and welcome to the forum.

I would think that the suitability of a poodle would depend on the nature of your mental disability. If you are living alone with any dog, the primary caretaker is of course you. So you need to be able to focus on the needs of another being and take full responsibility for the physical needs as well as the emotional needs of your companion. Poodles are more sensitive and self-aware than labs. So labs will more easily go with the flow if something is not quite right, while a poodle is more likely to be sensitive to and perhaps hurt by any emotional upheavals in their environment. (My opinion, for what it is worth.)

I know of one poodle puppy that was placed in a home with a young child who had post traumatic stress disorder. The poodle was supposed to be a companion for the child--something to give him comfort and love. Unfortunately, it did not work out well at all. The young pup was not equiped to handle the stress of living with this child, and he started acting out. There was a therapist involved with the child, but she didn't know much about dogs. Eventually, the dog was returned to the breeder and placed in a more stable home where he became a very stable dog and a happy member of the new family.

Poodles (especially puppies) need people who can provide them with loving, stable and consistent care. If you can do that, a poodle might be good for you. I'd proceed with caution. I wonder if there is someone who knows about poodles and about your mental disability that could help you evaluate this possiblity?


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

I know a young lady that suffers from PTSD from the military and she is on a waiting list for a standard poodle service dog. There is about a 2-3 year wait for poodle service dogs for the military.

This is all I know about the subject, sorry.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

You did not say where you are located, but in MA there is APAW - American Poodles At Work


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Welcome, I hope you stay on with us. I think you'll enjoy the forum.

I agree with Pepper...and don't really have any advice or additional info. But I wish you the very best in your search for a great service dog suitable for your specific needs. Let us know how things go.


----------



## JustJeffOnline (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks for everyone's thoughtful input. Rest assured that my decision will include weighing both mine & any potential new addition to my life equally. Thank you for reminding me to focus on both!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would suggest that while you are researching and evaluating, you try to spend time around poodles - both pups and adults - to see if they cause an allergic reaction. While many people can tolerate poodles who cannot tolerate other breeds, no dog is completely hypoallergenic, and it would be heartbreaking to have to rehome your dog because of asthma attacks.


----------



## Servicepoodlemomma (Jun 22, 2013)

My standard poodle is in training as a mobility assistance dog, so if you have decided this is an avenue you want to persue, I highly recommend the first step you take is contacting the department of justice for your state. Different states have different laws and if I remember right, Ohio is one of the states that does not recognise owner trained dogs, they must come from a school that is certified to raise and train them. I also know some states a PTSD dog is considered an emotional support animal and public access laws are very different, and in many states they can be denied access for any reason at all or for no reason. So do carefully research laws for your state. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I hope everything works out for you! You are asking good questions and seem to be really thinking this through. Any dog is a lot of work, but also can be such good company. I always say they are good for the soul.


----------



## JustJeffOnline (Aug 7, 2013)

Thank you ladies for your insightful knowledge & support! FYI, I suffer from major depression & OCD.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Depression, anxiety, OCD, all run in my family. One of my children suffers from all three. When he keeps busy, which as you know can be very difficult, he does better...but as soon as he backs off the depression increases again. He is a young man, so I can't see him being ready enough for his own dog at this point, but I think when he matures it would be something that could keep him going. I think the trick for him would be to build on it, instead of letting it backslide again, if that makes sense.


----------



## NYNIC715 (Oct 15, 2012)

Tiny Poodles said:


> You did not say where you are located, but in MA there is APAW - American Poodles At Work
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


He said he is from Ohio... Is APAW throughout the US or specific to MA?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ciscley (Jul 16, 2013)

Poodles are excellent candidates for the type of independent thinking that service for your situation typically requires - for example a dog that is trained to recognize and interrupt a specific obsessive activity. 

Ditto service poodle mama about researching laws first and trying to find an organization in your area that does training. Your doctor should be able to help as well, if not directly then through colleague recommendations based on successful placements with other patients. 

I'm currently reading The Possibility Dogs by Susannah Charleson and highly recommend it just as an all around glimpse into what considerations are made when evaluating and training a dog for placement. It's not going to give you any guidance on what to do next, its not an instructive book, but if you are just starting out in considering a service dog, its fabulous and a well written read.

Edited to add: forgot to make it clear that the book is specifically about psychiatric service dogs.


----------



## Servicepoodlemomma (Jun 22, 2013)

In addition to my physical disabilities, I also have major depressive disorder, PTSD, and severe social anxiety. The dogs allow me to function not just physically but mentally and emotionally as well. At my worst - my Italian Greyhound spent a month in the hospital with me. Without her, not sure if they would have tried that hard to get well enough to go home. 

The sad reality is a lot of states are tightening down their laws because it is so easy for someone with no need and just wants to take their pet in public places to order vests, patches, even IDs! I am always leary of anyone hesitant to produce an ID and paperwork when asked - very few of them really have legitimate service dogs. I always carry my dogs' (yes - sometimes I use both my mobility and my PTSD dog that also alerts to oncoming seizures at times) IDs, certificates from my trainer, and doctors' letters from me. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

JustJeffOnline said:


> Thanks for everyone's thoughtful input. Rest assured that my decision will include weighing both mine & any potential new addition to my life equally. Thank you for reminding me to focus on both!


Jeff -- You are certainly a lot more important than the dog! I think a very careful evaluation is very important. It would not be helpful to you to get a dog and then discover that you are really not up to providing consistent care. Sounds like you are doing a great job of looking into this, and I hope that it works out.


----------



## JustJeffOnline (Aug 7, 2013)

Me too peppersb. Thank you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Servicepoodlemomma said:


> My standard poodle is in training as a mobility assistance dog, so if you have decided this is an avenue you want to persue, I highly recommend the first step you take is contacting the department of justice for your state. Different states have different laws and if I remember right, Ohio is one of the states that does not recognise owner trained dogs, they must come from a school that is certified to raise and train them. I also know some states a PTSD dog is considered an emotional support animal and public access laws are very different, and in many states they can be denied access for any reason at all or for no reason. So do carefully research laws for your state.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


How can that be? The ADA is a federal law, and I thought that it over-rides State or City laws?


----------



## Servicepoodlemomma (Jun 22, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> How can that be? The ADA is a federal law, and I thought that it over-rides State or City laws?


Sadly many states are behind on federal law. And an emotional support/Psychiatric service dogs aren't covered under ADA law. It's up to those in those states to fight to get current laws changed/updated. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Servicepoodlemomma said:


> Sadly many states are behind on federal law. And an emotional support/Psychiatric service dogs aren't covered under ADA law. It's up to those in those states to fight to get current laws changed/updated.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Well, I think that those State laws would not hold up in court if there is a Federal Law that overrides it!
But you are correct that emotional support/psychiatric SD's are not covered under the ADA - UNLESS they are trained to perform a task that mitigates the disability - say, like interrupting an OCD behavior.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

NYNIC715 said:


> He said he is from Ohio... Is APAW throughout the US or specific to MA?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sorry, I missed that - APAW is a pretty new agency - he would have to check with them if they only do local, or work through-out the country - different agencies have different rules on that, but if they do work with out of stater's, typically one would have to go there for a couple of weeks for the initial team training.


----------



## Servicepoodlemomma (Jun 22, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Well, I think that those State laws would not hold up in court if there is a Federal Law that overrides it!
> But you are correct that emotional support/psychiatric SD's are not covered under the ADA - UNLESS they are trained to perform a task that mitigates the disability - say, like interrupting an OCD behavior.


It likely would, but only if taken as far as the Federal Courts - and the states know few will spend the money or time to take it that far. 

And you are also right in the case of a psychiatric service dog - but that again could be a hard battle to win. Just wanting to put the cons out there as well. Trust me - my first service dog was a 13 lb Italian Greyhound. At that point it would have been almost impossible to just look at me and see why I needed a service dog. And trust me - many times I would take my dog and leave rather then fight the battle. Owning a service dog for a "hidden" disability can be an uphill battle. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi Jeff,

Poodles are incredible PSDs. My PSD is an owner trained Toy Poodle. I do not need mobility and soon after starting to work with my little girl she began to alert for Anxiety and for a heart issue. 

Program Poodles are very heard to find and the wait is usually several years. All states are required by the ADA to recognize a PSD no matter who trains the dog as long as the dog meets ADA reqirements.C
heck out Psychiatric Service Dog Partners. Members have years of knowledge and can answer any questions you have on PSDs. Several of our members have Poodles in all sizes.

My PSD has given me back my life... If I can be of any help please feel free to send me a PM.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

The ADA overides all state Laws! There is no Certification required for any service dog ...period. Check out the ADA website for ADA laws requarding Service dog laws.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## first poodle (Jan 12, 2010)

My sister's dog is a therapy dog which I understand is different from a service dog. She is a goldendoodle and while I wouldn't say it is generally her breeding vs. a poodle breeding that makes the difference Hali is definitely more aware of people who need some lovin' than my Ginger who just wants some lovin'! Her breeder breeds specifically for the therapy temperament and seems to have succeeded at least with the dog I know. At a party full of people in a big house Hali will find the person who's depressed or lonely or just not fitting in and she'll stick with them, she'll do the same at nursing homes etc.


----------



## JustJeffOnline (Aug 7, 2013)

Wow first poodle! I've heard about dogs, ie certain breeds and/or specifically trained to sense these types of things. I even remember a report of a therapy dog in a nursing home that would "visit" the bedside of patients nearest to death & not voluntarily leave. Something to do with scent recognition among other things I believe. Anyway, the breed &/or trained dog you are referring to in your post is what I am looking for. Thank you for sharing!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

I just want to add a couple things, as Remington is my service dog. There are different laws for psych-SD. They are not protected by ADA the same way, and can be asked to leave places. This is a battle going on at Ft. Hood right now, with many of the soldiers here having an SD for PTSD. If it were me, I would have a doctor "prescribe" the use of an SD. I carry my paperwork saying that I am a brittle diabetic, and that Remington alerts to changes in my BG. 
There is a great group to get information from, and Joan who runs the site is amazing if you have any questions she is the one to ask. Their site lays out the laws, as well as the in and out PSDs. International Association of Assistance Dog Partners
I wish you the best of luck! If there is anything that I can do to help please feel free to send me a PM.


----------



## JustJeffOnline (Aug 7, 2013)

Thank you sweetheartsrodeo! I will contact the org. you recommended & send you a pm if I have additional questions.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi sweetheartsrodeo,

PSDs are covered by the ADA just like all other service dogs. Any SD can be asked to leave if they are not behaving or under the control of the handler. The Department of the Army is not allowing Service Dogs on Army bases not the ADA. 

In 2011 I spent the day on Capital Hill with my Service Dog group Lobbying aganist this. Our troops and veterans deserve to be able to have the same rights that all Americans have under the ADA.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

If you haven't already done so, check with trainers at nearby training clubs and facilities.

One of my friends is a dog trainer who is helping out a new 501(c)3 group in Mechanicsburg, Pennsylvania. They call themselves "Dog TAGS" and are mostly vets with PTSD. What my friend is helping them do is train their own service dogs. There is also a counselor available to them when they meet.

My friend was telling me the other day about one of her Dog TAGS members, a big, burly guy, who picked out a little bitty poodle for his service dog. He took the dog along to a doctor's visit, and all the staff was skeptical that the dog could actually be an assistance dog. To prove that the pup was up to the task, he said "Queenie! Cane!" Queenie went across the room to grab the tug he had tied to his cane and dragged it over to him. Then he threw his hat across the room and said, "Queenie! Hat!" and she ran over and brought it back to him. Poor Queenie had to do this several times because they called in the rest of the staff to come watch! 

Before you commit to a poodle, and particularly if you lean toward a "Labradoodle," ask to be tested for allergies to the INDIVIDUAL dog's hair/fur. Not all Labradoodles are tolerated by people with dog allergies.

Good luck!


----------



## SAS (Jun 16, 2013)

It's also possible to react to a dog's saliva. I knew a poodle who was returned to the breeder a year later because of an allergy to its saliva. Another option are allergy shots. I am allergic to cat dander. Allergy shots have increased my to,erance for that a lot, though i wouldnt keep a cat in my house. That would be pushing it, but i can now be around other people's cats without symptoms.

Dogs in general are good therapy for most of us. The only downside for me is boarding them if you travel. It's good to think through that aspect, whether the dog will travel with you or where it will stay if it doesnt. Bsides the guilt, boarding is very expensive.


----------



## JustJeffOnline (Aug 7, 2013)

More excellent perspectives & specific things to think about. Thank you & keep them coming if anyone thinks of more!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Servicepoodlemomma said:


> My standard poodle is in training as a mobility assistance dog, so if you have decided this is an avenue you want to persue, I highly recommend the first step you take is contacting the department of justice for your state. Different states have different laws and if I remember right, Ohio is one of the states that does not recognise owner trained dogs, they must come from a school that is certified to raise and train them. I also know some states a PTSD dog is considered an emotional support animal and public access laws are very different, and in many states they can be denied access for any reason at all or for no reason. So do carefully research laws for your state.
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Actually the federal ADA (Americans with Disabilities Act) trumps state law. The ADA allows owner trained dogs. States can give more benefits but can't take them away. So for instance the ADA pertains to trained SD's (Service Dogs), but some states also protect SDiT's (Service Dogs in Training) with the same rights. Another example would be that the ADA covers only dogs, and in some cases miniature horses, as service animals. But some states allow other animals to be service animals too. There are more intricacies, such as licensing etc in some states, but that is the basics. Now housing, and transportation laws, etc are different.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Servicepoodlemomma said:


> Sadly many states are behind on federal law. And an emotional support/Psychiatric service dogs aren't covered under ADA law. It's up to those in those states to fight to get current laws changed/updated. Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes, many states are behind in federal law, but several also fully incorporate it and have gone beyond (see my previous examples). But federal ADA trumps state law that is not updated. One problem can be that the local police are not the ones that enforce federal law, but rather state and local law. I am hoping that might change at some point, but with our separation of state and national laws likely not. The DOJ (federal - Department of Justice) makes rulings on the ADA. And people can file grievances against businesses, gov offices, organizations, etc and submit them.

ESA's (Emotional Support Animals) are not covered under ADA - their main use, with a doctor's letter, is in a housing situation that may normally say 'no pets'. They can also be used under transportation laws for in flight for example.

However PSD's (Psychiatric Service Dogs) are allowed under the ADA, and have the same rights as a mobility or seing eye dog for example. The ADA regulations were updated in the last couple of years. I will try to find a link.


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

Wow this is a great owner training program !!! Thank you for sharing. Please thank your friend for volunteering for me. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

sweetheartsrodeo said:


> I just want to add a couple things, as Remington is my service dog. There are different laws for psych-SD. They are not protected by ADA the same way, and can be asked to leave places. This is a battle going on at Ft. Hood right now, with many of the soldiers here having an SD for PTSD. If it were me, I would have a doctor "prescribe" the use of an SD. I carry my paperwork saying that I am a brittle diabetic, and that Remington alerts to changes in my BG.
> There is a great group to get information from, and Joan who runs the site is amazing if you have any questions she is the one to ask. Their site lays out the laws, as well as the in and out PSDs. International Association of Assistance Dog Partners
> I wish you the best of luck! If there is anything that I can do to help please feel free to send me a PM.


Oh yes, in the exceptions I neglected to mention that a lot of the military bases don't follow the ADA and have given people with service dogs, especially PSD's a really hard time. Some bases are worse than others. The PSD (Psychiatric Service Dog) laws are the same under the ADA though as other SD's. 

Remember - to be a SD (or PSD in this case) a dog has to have been trained to mitigate the handler's disability, among other things. So just being a comfort or providiing a feeling of safety, or whatever does not make a dog a PSD. That would only be an ESA (Emotional Support Animal) which does not have the same protections and is not allowed in restaurants, stores, etc. for example like service dogs are.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

pandj said:


> Hi Jeff,
> 
> Poodles are incredible PSDs. My PSD is an owner trained Toy Poodle. I do not need mobility and soon after starting to work with my little girl she began to alert for Anxiety and for a heart issue.
> 
> ...


Hi Jeff, I too have a poodle service dog. He is awesome. He is part PSD for me and part SD, so both medical alert and assist, as well as mobility. I also highly recommend Psychiatric Service Dog Partners (which I also belong to) as the best place to get accurate PSD information. 
Unfortunately some SD organizations are not as supportive of PSD's(Psychiatric Service Dogs) and sort of make it seem like they are not as important as SD's for purely physical issues. Not the case at all! 

He has given me my life back too. I chose a spoo for some of the same reasons. Allergies and cleanliness. I would have preferred a smaller size, but needed to be able to have him help me get up when I fall, or to brace on too, so needed the standard size. No organization trains for all the things I needed, so I owner trained, with the assistance of expert trainers occasionally. Plus I could not wait on a waiting list for years. Best of luck to you. So glad you are searching out all these ideas.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

SAS said:


> Dogs in general are good therapy for most of us. The only downside for me is boarding them if you travel. It's good to think through that aspect, whether the dog will travel with you or where it will stay if it doesnt. Bsides the guilt, boarding is very expensive.


Remember, a Service Dog, as opposed to a Therapy Dog or Emotional Support Animal, does NOT need to be boarded as they can go with you over 99% of places. So for example my spoo as a SD flies with me, accompanies me to movies, meetings, the library, restaurants, conventions, hotels, dude ranches, etc.


----------



## Servicepoodlemomma (Jun 22, 2013)

kontiki said:


> Oh yes, in the exceptions I neglected to mention that a lot of the military bases don't follow the ADA and have given people with service dogs, especially PSD's a really hard time. Some bases are worse than others. The PSD (Psychiatric Service Dog) laws are the same under the ADA though as other SD's.
> 
> Remember - to be a SD (or PSD in this case) a dog has to have been trained to mitigate the handler's disability, among other things. So just being a comfort or providiing a feeling of safety, or whatever does not make a dog a PSD. That would only be an ESA (Emotional Support Animal) which does not have the same protections and is not allowed in restaurants, stores, etc. for example like service dogs are.


I think this is better information, I didn't understand the difference. Halona is a SD in training but does have some PSD tasks as well. Same holds true for my Italian Greyhound SD. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

It really is dependent on what your disability is, and how the dog is labeled. Texas law reads differently than Ohio; each state has their own guidelines. However, please keep in mind that there is no national registry. I frequently am asked if Remington is registered with the state or national group, and have to explain that no such registry exists. The best advice I can give you to avoid problems, are to but a vest, a good one that has SD patches. Remington has ones that are a poodle and say diabetic alert dog. There are also places you can order ADA cards, that quote the federal law, and like some one said federal trumps state law always. I wish you luck in getting your dog and training it. Training never stops, Remington is always learning to do something that helps me. Last year he learned how to open the icebox and bring me water, now we have added that if my BG is high he brings me my medicine bag. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Yes ADA which covers most places does allow Owner Trained SD and once trained there is no problem with access. The differences occur when the dog is in training. Some states only grant public access rights to SDit who are in a recognized program or being trained by a "recognized" or "registered" professional trainer. Other states grant public access rights to all SDit regardless of who the trainer is. Some say nothing at all about public access rights for dogs in training. 

This is why it is important to look up the laws for your state when owner training and learn and understand what your rights are as a private individual training a SD prospect. 

The first step when thinking of getting any dog as an SD is to actually list your problems then decide which if any a dog can help with. Sometimes all we really need is something to care for and give us a reason to keep going, other times there really are things a dog can do to help us live a fuller life. Good luck in your evaluation and search.


----------



## SAS (Jun 16, 2013)

Does anyone know of any training guides for training a hearing assistance dog? Ie wake me up if the smoke detector goes off or the phone rings.


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi SAS, 
Hearing Dogs have been around for a long time.I am sure that there is a lot of information on the web. I attended a seminar many years ago given by one of the pioneers in hearing dogs but cannot remember her name. 

If you can't find what you are looking for I recommend that you make a list of what you need your dog to do for you and contact a reputable trainer.

I only have hearing in one ear so my SD also does some hearing work for me. I would love to know what resources you come up with. Would you mind letting us know what you discover on your search ?
Thanks

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SAS (Jun 16, 2013)

pandj said:


> Hi SAS,
> Hearing Dogs have been around for a long time.I am sure that there is a lot of information on the web. I attended a seminar many years ago given by one of the pioneers in hearing dogs but cannot remember her name.
> 
> If you can't find what you are looking for I recommend that you make a list of what you need your dog to do for you and contact a reputable trainer.
> ...


I will defintely let you know. That is exactly my situation, only one hearing ear.
I am just getting out puppy sept 9 so it will be a while.


----------



## Ciscley (Jul 16, 2013)

spindledreams said:


> The first step when thinking of getting any dog as an SD is to actually list your problems then decide which if any a dog can help with.


Excellent point and especially true, in my opinion, with psychiatric service dogs. If your doctor does not already have you journaling to help identify triggers and patterns of behavior, definitely begin doing so as it is crucial for figuring out what tasks, unique to YOUR symptoms, that the dog will need to be trained for. 

There are lots of examples in the book I mentioned earlier of PSD teams in action and the types of tasks that can be done. The benefit of working with a trainer who is familiar with PSD is that they will see many more opportunities for the dog to intervene with the handler than someone who has only trained a mobility type dog in the past (like myself for example.)


----------



## NYNIC715 (Oct 15, 2012)

Interesting enough - per the ADA website; a person with PTSD who has a service dog to calm them during an anxiety attack is covered. Yet a dog that only provides comfort or emotional support is not... Seems like a very gray area....

http://www.ada.gov/service_animals_2010.htm



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

In order for a dog to be considered an SD by the ADA. A dog has to be trained to do tasks or work . ESA are not trained to do tasks or work.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ciscley (Jul 16, 2013)

Personally, I think of ESAs as being that caveat where we recognize that animals ADD to our normal lives and help us live longer in ways that are regularly being demonstrated scientifically (like lowering blood pressure levels, or giving an elderly or shut-in person a purpose that helps sustain them.) The people who have ESAs may have "issues" that are improved by the companion animal, but those issues are also normal and not unique or severe enough to be considered a disability. 

Service dogs, PSD inclusive, don't add to a normal life, they help a person function at a more normal level. The person has to have a disability that interferes significantly with their ability to lead a normal life. And the dog has to perform specific tasks that address that disability. 

The gray area is where people have not trained the dog to do a task for their specific disability and yet the dog does greatly aid them in having a more normal life simply by it's presence. To be safe those dogs are usually taught to do some basic mobility type task like a retrieve that is also beneficial to the individual's condition, but in a very roundabout way.

I don't fault that loop hole, but wish there were more publicized examples of the specific ways dogs can address entirely psychiatric disabilities. Because then more doctors and patients who really need the animals could see the potential and more trainers would start developing specific PSD programs.

For example, a PTSD sufferer who becomes severely agitated or has an episode triggered by being crowded could have the dog trained to, ON COMMAND, circle him at a prescribed distance or stand behind him and block people from approaching him. Not something that would need to be used frequently, but helpful when waiting in line like at the bank. Note this would be a completely passive block. The dog wouldn't vocalize or stare strangers down, etc. It's very similar to blocks we teach for dogs that go to individuals with seizures. The dog stands over the person if they fall to the ground to prevent well meaning strangers (or, shiver, not well meaning ones) from touching the person.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

> Service dogs, PSD inclusive, don't add to a normal life, they help a person function at a more normal level. The person has to have a disability that interferes significantly with their ability to lead a normal life. And the dog has to perform specific tasks that address that disability.


I agree with this and as you said it may appear to be a grey area especially to people who are used to highly visual tasks (mobility) or simple to describe tasks ie he alerts me to changes in blood sugar levels or to sounds I can't hear. The PSD dogs tasks are generally more low key. Blocking normally looks like the dog is just standing or laying there, interrupting OCD behaviors may look like the dog is seeking attention, etc but they should be TRAINED tasks that are in response to a specific cue be it plucking a rubber band against your wrist repeatedly or a vocal command such as block. 

Wry grin my girl and I are currently working on 'pressure' as a command which will then be tied to a physical cue. Of course to an outsider it merely looks like she is standing on me seeking attention...


----------



## Ciscley (Jul 16, 2013)

One of the examples in "The Possibility Dogs" that truly fascinated me was a woman with PTSD who when she would have an episode would feel like she was being followed and stalked. She would get herself completely lost in her attempts to outrun her pursuer and then, in addition to the stress of the experience itself, be stuck somewhere alone and confused. 

The PSD was trained to alert her to the position of people around her - to be a reality check about whether there was someone behind her, this alone would often help stave off an attack. And most interestingly, the dog was trained to perform a task frequently used by search and rescue teams that has the dog retrace the path taken and lead the handler back to a desired point. There are so many skills dogs already are trained to do for other disciplines that can be applied to PSD work. It really is all about the human seeing the possibilities. 

---
Edited to add: We train a similar command to what you are describing but use it to help owners who are wheelchair bound or otherwise have stability issues that may make them topple out of seats. It's one I dread practicing in public for the same reason. People can't differentiate between a dog that performs a behavior requested of it and one who is just doing whatever it wants. When it's blindingly obvious to me.


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

Ciscley I absolutely agree. I was my Dr.'s first patient to get and train a PSD. He knew nothing about them but was very supportive and is now a huge fan. All of my medical doctors have embraced my decision and are very impressed at the improvements in my overall health. The longer Jolie and I are a team the more she picks up on and the more work she does to help me.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

Spindledreams people think the same thing when Jolie alerts me . She also stands behind me and blocks. Her tail always goes a mile a minute ...no one has a clue what she is doing. I rarely use verbal commands I use hand gestures. To the untrained eye we look like an old lady and her Toy Poodle sidekick .lol



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

There is a book out about hearing ear dogs. It has some information in the last part on teaching sound responses but mostly talks about their experiences in picking and training dogs from a shelter. It is an interesting read but I kept getting lost in the training instructions. So I looked for help in some of the Facebook groups for service dogs and their users/trainers. DH will need some help from his dog since he currently is at only 50% of his hearing and it will get worse due to his illnesses.

Edited to add book name: It is called Lend Me An Ear, the Amazon page shows links to other books on the same subject that I didn't know about


----------

